# بوابات التمييز في مدرسة الراهبات الفرنسيسكانيات‏



## صوفيا مجدى (26 مارس 2009)

تجبر الطالبات علي خلع الحجاب‏:‏ 
بوابات التمييز في مدرسة الراهبات الفرنسيسكانيات‏!‏ 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​تحقيق‏:‏ نهي صادق 

لا بأس بأن تكون هناك مدارس خاصة تطبق مناهج مخالفة مادامت تخضع لإشراف الوزارة ورقابتها‏, ‏ ولكن أن ترفض هذه المدارس الانصياع لتعاليم الوزارة‏, ‏ وأحكام القضاء‏, ‏ وتقوم بتطبيق نظام عنصري يفرق بين الطالبة وزميلتها‏!‏ 

للأسف فإن هذه المدرسة هي مدرسة عريقة الراهبات الفرنسيسكانيات‏,‏ وتحديدا فرع قصر النيل بالقاهرة‏,‏ حيث طبقت المدرسة نظاما عجيبا للتعامل مع الطالبات اللاتي يرتدين الحجاب عن إيمان ديني إذ أنها تجبرهن علي خلعه‏,‏ وعدم دخولهن إلي المدرسة إلا بعد قيامهن بخلعه عبر بوابة خاصة تم إعدادها لذلك‏!‏ 

وعندما اعترض عدد من أولياء الأمور علي ما يحدث لكريماتهم من تفريق ظالم وإهدار للكرامة فإن مسئولي المدرسة غضوا الطرف عن شكاواهم‏,‏ ولما لجأوا لمسئولي الوزارة فإنهم نصحوهم بالتوجه إلي القضاء‏,‏ وعندما استصدروا أحكاما منه‏,‏ بإلغاء ما يحدث‏,‏ رفضت المدرسة الالتزام بالقرارات‏,‏ وأجبرت الطالبات المعترضات علي ترك المدرسة‏!‏ 

أنشئت المدرسة منذ عام‏1859‏ ومعظم الوافدين إليها مسلمون لم ينظروا إلي أن المسئولين عنها راهبات‏,‏ ولكن كان الهدف هو الثقة في إدارتها حيث الشدة والحزم‏.‏ ومنذ أعوام قررت المدرسة منع دخول طالباتها بالحجاب دون إبداء أي أسباب علي الرغم من أنها كانت لا ترفض المبدأ ذاته في بداية ظهور الحجاب بالمدرسة‏.‏ 

أول من واجه المشكلة أحد أولياء الأمور وهو محمد جميل‏(‏ والد الطالبة نشوي‏)‏ بالصف الثاني الإعدادي الذي يروي تفاصيل الحدث بأنه منذ عام كان يقوم بتوصيل ابنته إلي المدرسة فشاهد منظرا غريبا‏,‏ حيث رأي إحدى الطالبات تدخل المدرسة وقبل مرور البوابة الخاصة بالفنار تقوم بخلع الحجاب أمام إحدى الراهبات‏,‏ وعند سؤال ابنته قالت له إن هذا شيء عادي يحدث من أكثر من عامين وبشكل يومي حيث إن هناك بالمدرسة بوابتين إحداهما لدخول الطالبات‏,‏ والأخرى تقف فيها الراهبات للإشراف علي خلع الطالبات للحجاب‏.‏ 

تكرر هذا الموقف عندما قررت ابنته ارتداء الحجاب وعندما توجه والدها لسؤال باسمة فرج عطا الله مديرة المدرسة لماذا هذا الإجراء؟ فأبدت أسبابا غير مقنعة منها أن الحجاب منذ بداية ظهوره بالمدرسة كان يقتصر علي أعداد قليلة وإذا وافقنا لكل الطالبات الدخول بالحجاب فسيصبح الأمر مثل العدوى‏,‏ وأضافت أنها لا تري سببا لارتداء الحجاب‏,‏ وأن المدرسة آمنة وهي تخاف علي طالباتها أكثر من أولياء أمورهن إذ أنها لا تسمح بدخول أي مدرس في مدرستها إلا بأن يكون متزوجا منعا لأي مضايقات من قبل أي مدرس لأي طالبة مثل ما يحدث في بعض المدارس‏.‏ 

لم يقتنع بالطبع بهذه الأسباب فلجأ لأحد المحامين لاستشارته وبسؤال محمد رمضان بطيخ أستاذ القانون جامعة عين شمس كان رده أنه يجب علي ولي الأمر أن يحل الموضوع بشكل سلمي‏,‏ ويتجه إلي مديرة إدارة غرب التعليمية كجهة مسئولة‏.‏ 

فكان الرد من قبل هذا المسئول‏:‏ عايز ابنتك تتعلم أم لا؟‏..‏فأجاب ولي الأمر نعم‏..‏ فرد عليه خلاص عليك سماع أوامر المديرة‏!‏ فانصرف في هدوء‏,‏ واتجه لوزارة التعليم لتقديم شكوى جماعية لأكثر من خمسة من أولياء الأمور لإبداء الاهتمام ولكن كان رد الوزارة بعد النظر لأكثر من‏50‏ شكوى ـ هو إخضاع المدرسة والإنذار بغلقها ولكن مع الأسف لم يتم شيء‏.‏ 

وعندما وجد أنه لا جدوى رفع دعوي قضائية أمام المحاكم اختصم فيها وزير التعليم‏,‏ وشيخ الأزهر‏,‏ ومدير الإدارة التعليمية بمنطقة جنوب القاهرة‏,‏ ومديرة مدرسة الفرنسيسكان لإلغاء قرار المدرسة بمنع الطالبات من ارتداء الحجاب‏,‏ لأن المدرسة علي أرض مصرية مسلمة‏,‏ وأن المدرسة تخضع لإشراف وزارة التعليم وليست في فرنسا وأن الطالبات كن يدخلن المدرسة بالحجاب منذ سنوات‏.‏ 

بعد مشوار طويل أصدرت المحكمة حكمها بوقف تنفيذ قرار منع ارتداء الحجاب‏,‏ وتم إرسال صورة من الصيغة التنفيذية للحكم لكل أطراف الدعوي المناطين بتنفيذ الحكم علي المدرسة ومع ذلك لم يتم تنفيذه‏!.‏ 

يستطرد محمد جميل قائلا‏:‏ لقد عانيت الأمرين في الحصول علي حق ابنتي‏, ‏ وبعد أن حصلت عليه من خلال القضاء شعرت بالمماطلة في التنفيذ‏...‏من إدارة المدرسة وبعض المسئولين‏, ‏ فعندما كنت أرسل شكوى لوزير التربية والتعليم تكون الإجابة بأنه سيتم إرسال لجان إلي المدرسة لإثبات الحالة حتى بلغت‏20‏ لجنة‏, ‏ ولكن دون جدوى‏!‏ في السياق نفسه يوضح مصطفى مصطفى السيد ولي أمر الطالبة سماء بالصف الثاني الإعدادي بالمدرسة أنه فوجئ بعد ارتداء ابنته الحجاب بأن إدارة المدرسة تبلغه عن طريق ابنته بعدم رغبتهم في ارتدائها الحجاب وعند السؤال ما هي الأسباب؟ كان الرد بأن هذا نظام المدرسة‏!‏ 

علما بأن فرع الإسكندرية يسمح بالحجاب فلماذا الازدواجية؟ 

وكانت المقولة الشهيرة التي ترددها المديرة دوما هي‏:‏ إللي مش عاجبه نظامنا ينقل ابنته إلي مدرسة أخري‏!‏ 

وبعد أن علم ولي الأمر بما حدث للدعوي التي رفعها والد نشوي أيمن بأن القضايا لن تجدي فاستسلم لأوامر المدرسة وقامت ابنته بخلع الحجاب كالمعتاد عند الدخول منعا للمتاعب‏!‏ 
تاريخ نشر الخبر : 24/03/2009  جريدة الاهرام


----------



## man4truth (26 مارس 2009)

*هذا هو حق للمدرسه
ونظام للمدرسه
وبلاش تعصب يا مسلميين
يعنى ايه لازمه الحجاب لأطفال ابرياء فى هذا السن!!!!​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مارس 2009)

*شكرا صوفيا علي الخبر


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 مارس 2009)

اما بيفرضوة على اولادنا حلال انما احنا نمارس حقنا حرام 

شكرا على مروركم اخوتى


----------



## GogoRagheb (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا للخبر
بس انا كل يوم وانا رايح مدرستى
بعدى على مدرسة راهبات نوتردام بالزيتون
وبلاقى فى كتيير محجبات وعادى
​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الخبر صوفيا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

